# My Own Website and My CafePress



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Guys, I have just created my first few designs and Created my own site and ran a few small ads through Adwords and tryed to get some exposure which has resulted in very few sales. I decided to start a Cafepress Site because it can be done at virtually no cost right. 

So Now I have The CafePress Pictures as links on my regular site. If anyone has a minute would they be able to check out my two sites and give me some feedback on my designs and website layout and maybe a more effective way of configuring the sites because I am doing it myself.

My second post and not sure if my links will appear under so here they are 
BlackJacket Dark Wear Designer Limited
BlackJacket Dark Wear


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Except for the running candle a click on all other designs link me to cafepress. Is that what you mean by "I have The CafePress Pictures as links on my regular site"? I don't see the logic here.

I think your designs are cool but would like to see them on black shirts.


----------



## organicyayo (Jan 9, 2011)

if you want to produce you can contact me


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I started with my first design getting them screen-printed as you can see on my main site but then I realize I need more designs to sell one so I decided to go to Cafepress and load up on designs and products. Now I have two sites.. There is no logic really..Can you recommend anything I can do or try? Should I just get rid of my main site or use it for SEO to direct to my cafepress?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Dude I no I am new to this but ya site looks well I especially like your designs think they r original and cool. Sales will come just takes alot of hardwork


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

hardwork, perseverance and some luck so think positive.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn rite bro. I've had positive feedback for my products and every night I'm working on new items etc. And marketing I no things aren't going to take off over night but prepared to put the work in! 

Jus keep plugging away man it will all work out!


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks...Sometimes you get lost in your own thoughts and need some outside opinion


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

NorthernTees I see you are using spreadshirt...Does that allow you to make bigger designs on your shirts compared to Cafepress?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Dude I've never used cafepress so cnt comment but I do get pretty large designs on them. 
Only thing I know about cafepress is that they allow people to print pretty much anythin on their products even if it's endorsing terrorist groups. I seen a shop on it supportin a terrorist group n selling t shirt was shocked to say the least. 

I like spreadshirt they have been gd to me jus made another few sales today


----------



## WikiThreads (Apr 2, 2011)

Your second link, the Cafe Press one, loads A LOT faster. I would use it. For the first link, I counted 9 seconds. Maybe I was supposed to click and didn't? No one waits anymore. We all live in internet time and move on. Sorry I'm not helpful in diagnosing the problem, but would definitely do the Cafe Press link.


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Northern Tees...Are you using Vector or PNGs for your shirts if you dont mind me asking? And how is the quality?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Vectors man quality is very gd. Spreadshirt only accept eps or ai files. Can b bit of a pain to convert something to vector tho. 
But there is plenty of options for this out there


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya I just realized you can print on sleeves. I seem to like this place alot better than Cafepress. I have all these designs that I know won't be accepted by them so I will have to go and change everyone to meet the Vector standards. Also do you have any idea how long it takes for a product to appear in the MarketPlace?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

The product is there as soon as u complete it. if u load ur own image up it's usually approves within 24 hrs.


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Ahh ha ...Nice. I really like this spreadshirt. I have already switched over my whole site but I will keep Cafepress live by itself just for the marketplace sales. You can really customize on spreadshirt. Northern Tees I really like your site.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

northerntees said:


> ...
> Only thing I know about cafepress is that they allow people to print pretty much anythin on their products even if it's endorsing terrorist groups. I seen a shop on it supportin a terrorist group ...


Sex and drugs are not really any better morally.

Would cafepress take any action if someone reported the "shop" supporting terrorist groups? Just for comparison, how would spreadshirt or other sites' criteria?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks man I started t because I was sick not havin anywhere to get clothes like I wanted n my friends as well but I've always wanted to open my own store! 

Thanks for feedback man appreciate it.


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

FYI it looks like your hoodies have the design over the front pocket. I'm pretty sure Spreadshirt won't print over that.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

None of them do man I checked


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

northerntees said:


> None of them do man I checked


Your hoodies definitely have the wings printed over the front pocket. 
I'm pretty sure Spreadshirt warns you not to put designs over that front pocket, but I could be wrong. You should check to be on the safe side.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Dude I'm pretty sure they aren't as I've about 4 of them hear in the house.


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

northerntees said:


> Dude I'm pretty sure they aren't as I've about 4 of them hear in the house.


If they don't have the wings printed on the pocket, they certainly appear that way on your website, which means you may be misleading your customers on the appearance of your products.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Mate no they dnt wise up. Misleading customers haven't had ne complaints from the hoodies I've sold.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Checked four or five times now have hoodies in my own house n not one is on the pocket. No offence I'm not thick and am well aware of the rules of spreadshirt n misleading ppl.


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

northerntees said:


> Checked four or five times now have hoodies in my own house n not one is on the pocket. No offence I'm not thick and am well aware of the rules of spreadshirt n misleading ppl.


Did you check the picture link I posted? It came straight from your website. It clearly shows the logo going across the pocket.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Mate I've checked every single one on the site 4 times!!!!


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

That's not my hoodie in that link u must b on rong site I dnt even have that on mine so before u go an start lecturing me make sure u get the rite site.

I see ur new are u tryin to sabotage or make me look dumb!?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

dontblinktees said:


> Did you check the picture link I posted? It came straight from your website. It clearly shows the logo going across the pocket.


That didn't come from my site! I dnt even have a hoodie similar to that! Lol


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

He mistook you as being the OP. No big whoop.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

I shud hope so lol


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

lol, Mad little debate there, just wanna say, Good looking site that, plus your designs are great, something for everyone. hows business going now and how long you been running?


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

northerntees said:


> That's not my hoodie in that link u must b on rong site I dnt even have that on mine so before u go an start lecturing me make sure u get the rite site.
> 
> I see ur new are u tryin to sabotage or make me look dumb!?


Sorry, I thought you were the OP of this post, considering you are the one who responded to my initial comment about the hoodies. 

I guess I should have paid better attention, but it would really help if you didn't go around responding to comments that clearly aren't meant for you. 

Why would you think I was talking about your hoodies in a post you didn't even make?


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Ever thought of adding some bling to them?


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Because u posted directly under mine and kept responding


----------



## SeanDougi21 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a few questions i'd like to ask if you dont mind. 

1. are your guys shirts screen printed using plastisol heat transfers using a heat press or are they individually screen pressed with like.. a silk screen? And if so, hows the quality? Is the design or lettering feel thick or soft?

2. Is this speadshirt site almost the same as cafepress? 

3. How are sales going for you guys? has anyone managed to get ther initial investment back yet?

sorry for all the questions, im fairly new to all this and pretty currious about others success's.

thx sean


----------

